# Questions for you Flathead experts



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've caught 4 flatheads off my dock (Alabama River) in the last 2 days. Not monsters but eating size 5 - 8 lbs.

Using live bream (and beer).
I'm thinking about dropping a boat in to cover more holes.

How long do you fish a spot before you expect to get bit?

How long do you let a fish "run" before setting the hook?
(I've pulled several scaled bream in, must have acted too soon.)

What structure/water depth/current type combinations do you look for to find flatheads?

What months of the year do you have the best luck?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am surely not an expert but maybe I can help...You may fish a spot all night and only get a couple bites so it really just depends on how patience you are. I would suggest trying several different spots each time you go until you find a couple solid holes that produce. I use circle hooks so I don't touch the rod until its bent all the way over and then I just pick it up and start reeling the hook takes all the guess work out of it, so you really don't have to "set" the hook. Look for deep bends around heavy cover, bluffs, log jams etc. I have my best luck from around april-july then its seems to taper off a bit...good luck


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

If i'm fishing a tournament i won't stay on a hole for more than an hour if i haven't gotten a fish. I fish with about 6-10 poles and sometimes i've caught a fish on a new hole before i can get all the poles out. If you're using circle hooks you don't have to set the hook, you just reel. Sometimes you can't help but to act too soon. Just make sure you don't start reeling while he is still "thumping" your line. When you rod has a good bend start reeling. If you let them run with it for a while, they will hang you up more than you will get them to the boat. It's kind of a guessing game. You win some and you lose some. You just got to get out there and get the feel for it. It's ideal to find the nastiest structure you can and either cast into it, or just up stream from it (the current will carry the scent into it). Flatheads like to stay in deeper holes in the channel. Most holes can be anywhere from 10-30 feet deep, but i've also caught them in less than 10 foot of water. At night they come out of these holes to feed, so you don't necessarily have to be in a hole. Most people say that they like slow to moderate currents, but if the current is fast than they could be behind or under structure that would make the current slow/moderate. I fished the apalachicola river last week and 12oz weights were being taken by the current and we were still catching them. That's a strong current! This time of year the flatheads aren't in full swing. The water temp is just hitting 70 degrees so it's starting to pick up. They should go on spawn anytime (70-80 degrees). The bite will keep getting better as the temps climb. New moon seems to be the best bite since they rely on darkness to stalk their prey :thumbsup: Good luck!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good info! Thanks guys.
Do ya'll use bream mostly or some other live bait?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I usually put live bream on most of my poles and maybe some cut bait or something on another pole. Last year my friend caught a 30lb blue cat on a baby gar that he caught. If you can get some small mullet they would make great live or cut bait. Shiners will work too.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

bream or shiners for flatheads thats all I use.


----------

